# Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie



## Sebbo85 (9. September 2016)

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte zum Emotor Rhino VX 54 sowie einer Empfehlung für eine bezahlbare Batterie mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis, erstmal unabhängig von der Kapazität da ich noch nicht weiß ob ich 2 x 50 Ah oder 1 x 100 Ah nehme.. gibt leider kaum Verbraucherbatterien um die 40 - 50 Ah unter 100€

Die älteren Vx Modelle haben ja ab und zu gezickt, wurden die aktuelleren verbessert?


----------



## jkc (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Hi, für 100€ bekommst Du hier eine 40er; habe selber eine von denen mit 90Ah (ca.3-4Jahre alt, eher wenig genutzt, vielleicht 30x), bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Zum Motor kann ich nichts sagen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Hi,

ich hab ein VX44 gilt das auch?
Akkus hab ich 2x 65 Ah (20h) AGM 6FM65D-X.

Die Akkus haben eine C1 Spezifikation mit 43,5 Ah (1h) : d.h. ich kann max.87A für 1 Stunde bei Paralelle-Schaltung entnehmen.
Der Motor benötigt max. 52A auf Stufe 5 - also wären beide Akkus nach etwa 1:45 h leer.

Der VX54 braucht in den Fahrstufen:
1. 16A
2. 18A
3. 34A
4. 38A
5. 55A

... einem meiner 65Ah Akkus kann also in den Fahrstufen Strom für die reine Fahrzeit von x:xx entnommen werden:
1. 16A - ca. 3:05 Stunden
2. 18A - ca. 2:45 Stunden
3. 34A - ca. 1:15 Stunden
4. 38A - ca. 1:08 Stunden
5. 55A - ca. 0:47 Stunden

Bleibst Du bei Deinen 50Ah erreichst Du etwa 3/4 der genannten Zeiten.


Achja - die Zuverlässigkeit des Motors: 
seit Frühjahr 2009 keine Probleme, einziges Manko: der PVC-Propeller.
Aber den kann man umrüsten, es gibt ein Alu-Prop. für die baugleichen Motoren von Motorguide, Zebco-Rhino (VX44 u. 54) und Machete.


----------



## Sebbo85 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Besten Dank Bernd  auch bei Regen keine Probleme ? Hast du was an den Kabeln verändert? Sollen doch recht unterdimensioniert sein


----------



## jkc (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ..
> ... einem meiner 65Ah Akkus kann also in den Fahrstufen Strom für die reine Fahrzeit von x:xx entnommen werden:
> 1. 16A - ca. 3:05 Stunden
> 2. 18A - ca. 2:45 Stunden
> ...



Hi, bei den Fahrzeiten sind die Akkus aber schon recht weit entladen, es gibt Empfehlungen nur bis auf 50%, maximal 30% Prozent der Kapazität zu entladen. So häufiger ein Akku stark entladen wird um so weniger Zyklen schafft er. Ich versuche bei meinem nicht unter 50% zu gehen...

Welche Akkus hast Du? Gibt ja auch sehr teure (z.B. Zenith und Aquamot) die etwas besser mit starker Enladung umgehen können sollen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei den Fahrzeiten sind die Akkus aber schon recht weit entladen, es gibt Empfehlungen nur bis auf 50%, maximal 30% Prozent der Kapazität zu entladen. ...



Ich hab die Akku-Klassifizierung (C1) und den Typ ja wohl oben angegeben.
Bevor Du mit falschem "Wissen" glänzt, mach Dir die Mühe und les' das Datenblatt (Anlage).

Die Akkus sind keine "Autobatterien" (Starter) sondern reine Verbraucherakkus, z.B. für Rollstühle.
Und was man entnehmen kann muss man ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

schau mal bei Solarakku, ich habe für 96€ eine 120 Ah erstanden und benutze die seit fast 2 Jahren.einfach toll bei den Preis- habe dieses Jahr gleich noch eine 2. dazugeholt und bin voll zufrieden.Die Dinger sind für Camping und Boot geeignet und können auch recht tief entladen werden.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Hi, 



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ...mach Dir die Mühe und les' das Datenblatt (Anlage).
> ...




Schau mal ins Diagramm:
"Cycle service life in relation to
depth of discharge", das zeigt im Prinzip das was ich meine:

Wenn Du auf Fahrstufe 2 (18A) 2h45 Minuten fährst hast Du dem Akku insgesamt ca. 76% seiner Kapazität entnommen (knappe 50Ah).

Da bist Du dem Diagramm nach irgendwo so bei 400 Zyklen.
Bei Entladung auf 50% der Kapazität sind es ca. 650 Zyklen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

@jkc,

mir scheint, "Du zäumst Dein Pferd von hinten auf".

Die Frage war doch: habe Pferd, was braucht das zu fressen.
Oder direkter "habe Motor - was muss ich dem an Akkuleistung anbieten".

Wenn ich eine Anlage konzipieren möchte, muss ich mit dem (vorhandenen) Hauptaggregat anfangen.
Daten für den Motor hab ich. Also "kalkulier" ich erstmal was bekanntes um einen Anhalt zu haben und lege dann fest: was brauche ich (Einsatzzeit, Reichweite) und wie viel Geld kann/will ich aktuell/auf Dauer ausgeben.

Witziger Weise gibt es sogar Akkus die C100 klassifiziert werden - 100 Ah "dürfen" dann 100 Stunden mit 1A belastet werden.
Auch nicht Zielführend. Halten aber fast "ewig".

Deswegen von mir eine C1.

Und wie gesagt: ich kann sie so belasten. Muss ich aber nicht.
Meine Akkus von 2009 sind jedenfalls noch fit (Industrie-Batterietester).
Wobei zu den AGM dann das Thema Batteriemonitor und Ladegerät kommt.

Noch was: klar kann man normale Blei/Säureakkus aus'm Baumarkt fahren - allerdings mit kürzeren Reichweiten  und öfteren "Neukauf" ...


----------



## Forester FXT (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> schau mal bei Solarakku, ich habe für 96€ eine 120 Ah erstanden und benutze die seit fast 2 Jahren.einfach toll bei den Preis- habe dieses Jahr gleich noch eine 2. dazugeholt und bin voll zufrieden.Die Dinger sind für Camping und Boot geeignet und können auch recht tief entladen werden.





Finde Solarakku nicht im Netz.

Der Preis ist ja TOP. So günstig habe ich noch nie welche gefunden.


----------



## Sebbo85 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Bei Amazon "Solarbatterie" eingeben ;-) gleich das erste Ergebnis sollte ne 100ah agm für 80€ sein, die batterie werd ich mir auch holen. Bin jetzt bloß unschlüssig obs doch nen Haswing Osapian 55 wird, kostet nur nen Fuffi mehr und scheint qualitativ hochwertiger zu sein


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

... ich krieg da eine 100Ah für 89,-, Blei/Säuretyp als C100.

Würde ich nicht für den Zweck empfehlen ...


----------



## jkc (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> @jkc,
> 
> mir scheint, "Du zäumst Dein Pferd von hinten auf".
> 
> ...



Hi, ich sag mal so: Mit Pferden hab ich nix am Hut.
Im  weiteren stimme ich Dir weitestgehend zu, nur sollten meiner Meinung  nach alle Parameter der Kalkulation halbwegs stimmig sein.

Hast Du meinen vorherigen Post ignoriert?

Wann betrachtest Du einen Akku als leer? Bzw, wie tief entlädst Du Deine Batterien?

Grüße JK


----------



## Forester FXT (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon "Solarbatterie" eingeben ;-) gleich das erste Ergebnis sollte ne 100ah agm für 80€ sein, die batterie werd ich mir auch holen. Bin jetzt bloß unschlüssig obs doch nen Haswing Osapian 55 wird, kostet nur nen Fuffi mehr und scheint qualitativ hochwertiger zu sein




Da kommen nur Blei Batterien... Keine AGM oder GEL


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Du meinen Vorherigen Post ignoriert?
> ...



Ich hab nichts ignoriert sondern geantwortet.
Wie Du richtig geschrieben hast, geht eine tiefe Entladung auf Kosten der Halbarkeit (Zyklen).
Aber es muss doch jeder entscheiden, wie er die Akkus einsetzt oder wie oft er sich Neue kaufen will.

Die Grundfrage war 50 oder 100 Ah.
Wie der Einsatz an welchem Boot erfolgen soll - keine Ahnung.
Ob "Strecke machen" oder 4x a 24h die Karpfenmontage 250m rausbringen - keine Ahnung.

Der nächste liest was von 2:45 und sagt: ich brauch den Motor ja nur 'ne Stunde ...

Dann kommt noch wer: was solls - ich hol mir eh jede Jahr 'ne neue.

Und was war Dein Einwand: 



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei den Fahrzeiten sind die Akkus aber schon  recht weit entladen, *es gibt Empfehlungen* nur bis auf 50%, maximal 30%  Prozent der Kapazität zu entladen. ...



Ich hab nicht empfohlen, sondern versucht das darzustellen was bei mir max. möglich wäre.
Bei den genannten Zeiten/Fahrstufen sind die Akkus "runter" - Maximum halt.



jkc schrieb:


> Wann betrachtest Du einen Akku als leer?, _wie tief entlädst Du Deine Batterien?_...



Meine Akkus fahre ich _zumeist _oberhalb von 12V (oder ich versuche es).
Als richtig leer seh' ich sie etwa bei 10,5V an, dann heißt es paddeln.
Und die "Batterien" ignorier' ich jetzt aber doch.

Fahren tu ich im übrigen zumeist auf den Stufen 2 und 3.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> ... auch bei Regen keine Probleme ? Hast du was an den Kabeln verändert? Sollen doch recht unterdimensioniert sein




Auch im Regen alles ok.
Die Kabel haben 12mm² mit Ringkabelschuhen zu festschrauben.
Die "Kleineren" haben Krokodilklemmen - da gab es öfters mal Kontaktschwierigkeiten.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

@ Tulpe2 : genau das Hauptprolem ist meißtens die Herstellung von guten Verbindungen!!!!#6
Ich habe daher die Klemmen entfern und gleich richtige Batterieklemmen benutzt, da kann nichts passieren, bei schlechten Kontakten kann es zu Überhitzung bis hin zu Verschweißungen kommen,nicht lustig im Schlauchboot |engel:

Mit den 120-er Solarakkus von 1,2,3, bin ich mit meine 34 Motor echt lange unterwegs.Beim Karpfenangeln auf 300-350m halten die locker 4 Tage .


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rhino Vx 54 Elektromotor + Batterie*

Hab' noch Akkus gefunden.
Schwiegersohn fährt die McPower 65Ah seit 3 Jahren:

für 79,- plus Porto mit recht sparsamer Beschreibung:
https://www.atlantis-electronic.com...cpower-bleiakku-12v-65ah-350x166x178mm-20-0kg

oder wer mehr Beschreibung braucht, für 228,85 - dafür ohne Porto:
https://www.amazon.de/Bleiakku-McPower-65Ah-LxBxH-350x166x179mm/dp/B002EJ4Z3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473672867&sr=8-1&keywords=mcpower+bleiakku

Ggf. erst mal bei "atlantis" anrufen: https://www.atlantis-electronic.com/impressum


----------

